# DVR-R10



## jjfeo (Dec 9, 2009)

Is this worth buying?? I do not want to pay $99 to get another DVR, but I would like one for my bedroom. Just an FYI, I have an R16-300 and an H21-700. I was told that it may have an issue with the modem, but that is only used for ordering PPV correct? Or does that model need the modem for the guide?

Thanks.

JJ


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

IMO, no. It's a 5-6 year old DirecTiVo that will be worn out, and is standard-def after all. In late 2010, it makes ZERO sense to invest any money in SD equipment, especially old stuff that is developmentally abandoned and physically worn out.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hard to judge worth when no price is mentioned.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

If it really does have a bad modem, you will eventually get nag messages about making a phone call. And if you have to re-do the Guided Setup, then you won't be able to make it through, as you have to complete a phone call at that point.

I don't know how much you're talking about paying, but there are plenty of SD DirecTivo units on ebay going for only $20-$30. I've recently sold three of them with upgraded hard drives for $40-$50. If you are only interested in SD, then I still think a cheap used DirecTivo unit is the way to go. But I'm not sure I'd pay anything for one with a broken modem.


----------



## jjfeo (Dec 9, 2009)

whitepelican said:
 

> If it really does have a bad modem, you will eventually get nag messages about making a phone call. And if you have to re-do the Guided Setup, then you won't be able to make it through, as you have to complete a phone call at that point.
> 
> I don't know how much you're talking about paying, but there are plenty of SD DirecTivo units on ebay going for only $20-$30. I've recently sold three of them with upgraded hard drives for $40-$50. If you are only interested in SD, then I still think a cheap used DirecTivo unit is the way to go. But I'm not sure I'd pay anything for one with a broken modem.


OK thanks. That is the info I was looking for. It is listed on ebay for $1 (with no bids). Can you give me an idea of which models to look for??


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jjfeo said:


> Can you give me an idea of which models to look for??


If you have an SWM dish (one wire coming down from the dish), the R16, R22 or HR2x series are your only DVR options. Otherwise, you can use just about anything that DIRECTV assures you they are willing to activate (you MUST ask them -- don't assume or take anyone else's assurances).


----------



## jjfeo (Dec 9, 2009)

harsh said:


> If you have an SWM dish (one wire coming down from the dish), the R16, R22 or HR2x series are your only DVR options. Otherwise, you can use just about anything that DIRECTV assures you they are willing to activate (you MUST ask them -- don't assume or take anyone else's assurances).


I believe there are four cables coming off of the dish. It goes into the basement into some kind of splitter so I can get the signal in three rooms (I setup an old receiver in my den to make four rooms now).

I called them about the R-10 and they told me to make sure it had a certain access card (because they showed two people having the same RID) so I assumed that they would activate it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I would look for a different one...that one sounds like a problem waiting to happen.....R10's can be 5-6 years old IIRC, maybe even older...would you buy a used pc that was that old? $99 for a new dvr is not a terrible thing, $10-$40/$50 for a used one off of fleabay that may or may not work reliably is just frustrating and not worth the effort to save a little money.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a NIB R10 you can have for $50 shipped. Comes with an access card so that is equal to an ebay price of $30.

Never been used or activated. Bought it as a backup when the R15 was junk.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jjfeo said:


> I called them about the R-10 and they told me to make sure it had a certain access card (because they showed two people having the same RID) so I assumed that they would activate it.


The point I was trying to make is that you CANNOT assume. You need to know before you buy or you may end up with a paperweight.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

jjfeo said:


> OK thanks. That is the info I was looking for. It is listed on ebay for $1 (with no bids). Can you give me an idea of which models to look for??


Well, I'm a Tivo fan, so I would still use a SD DirecTivo unit over any R15/R16 DirecTV unit. I would go with a Series 2 unit that has a RID number. Any of these models would work:

- Hughes SD-DVR40, SD-DVR80, or SD-DVR120
- RCA DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
- Philips DSR704, DSR708
- Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R, SIR-S4120R
- DirecTV R10


----------

